# I need some at home drills!!



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Ta2guru13 said:


> Can someone and anyone give me some drills that I can do at home? I'm getting ready to start a league and I'm just not satisfied with my shooting yet. We will be shooting a Vegas target. I'm using a back tension release. I think release drills are what I need most but anything would be great. I have a max of about 6 yards in the house to do these drills. And if you are interested in helping me out, act like I'm a super noob and give as much detail to the drill as you can. Thank you in advance guys, I greatly appreciate it.


Lots of arrows up close with your eyes closed or without any kind of aiming.

See if you can get to the point where you really don't know what sets off your shot. 

2 alternating shots over and over again: Eyes closed on arrow number 1..........Eyes open and on target for arrow number 2........Both shots HAVE TO FEEL IDENTICAL.

If they do not feel identical you need more up close/eyes closed arrows to burn your process into your nerves/muscle memory.

Another one I like to do, learned from Braden Gillenthien, is to purposely move/float your pin over your target as you execute the shot. This teaches you movement is ok and to put priority on making a smooth shot.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good stuff from Slicer :thumbs_up

A couple more:

Rotational aiming - Put up a target with several dots. Draw and aim at them one at a time. Then draw and aim at one, then shift to another. Don't shoot, draw, aim, let down.

Super short yardage - put up one target spot. Use only one arrow. Start at 2 yards. If you shoot 100% inside outs for a number of arrows, step back a yard. The number of arrows you shoot depends on you and your current skill level. I shot 15 @ 2 yards and stepped back to 3 yards where I shot 300 (over several days). As long as you are shooting inside outs, keep stepping back. But one arrow out and you start over.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

What is inside out? I like the idea of this drill.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Kighty7 said:


> What is inside out? I like the idea of this drill.


Completely within the circle or X and arrow not touching the line anywhere. Shot execution drills as listed above. Holding drills...draw and aim and at close yardage try to make sure the pin never leaves the center of the X. Longer distance draw and aim and aim and aim and just try and hold the pin there. You can definitely work on shot timing as well, rhythm is crucial. You can work on many more things, grip, stance, draw, shot sequence etc. Blank bail isn't only for learning release execution.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Very cool exercises. Thanks so much!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

get a recurve, put a clicker on it, practice drawing through the clicker on target and letting down....You don't need much weight, 25-30#

do the same dot shooting as mentioned earlier.



The purpose of this exercise is not to teach recurve techniques/form etc but is to develop and strengthen the archers muscles. Remember that most shooters are holding sub 20# and what you'll find is that after a few weeks of this, you should start noticing that you'll be able to hold on target much steadier and your stamina will improve.


----------



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> get a recurve, put a clicker on it, practice drawing through the clicker on target and letting down....You don't need much weight, 25-30#
> 
> do the same dot shooting as mentioned earlier.
> 
> ...


A cheaper option might be an exercise band with a loop tied on. I really like the aiming thing


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I actually have a 50 lb recurve. I slapped a loop on it so I could hold my release hand the same way as normal. Wow! I tried to hold steady on target for 10 seconds and then let down. Good exercise! I'm going to try the aiming drills starting tonight


----------

